
The NSA school: How the intelligence community gets smarter, secretly - shin_lao
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/the-nsa-school-how-the-intelligence-community-gets-smarter-secretly/ar-CC8A7Q?ocid=spartandhp
======
bediger4000
An interesting article, but it has that overly optimistic, "Gee, Whiz!" feel
to it that Popular Mechanics articles of the 40s had about helicopter
commuting, and computerized kitchens and self-cleaning houses.

The article focuses on the human interest, portraying the National Cryptologic
School through two of its teachers. The article does not take into account any
of the NSA's history of human rights violations, which should probably be
covered in any story about the NSA. It does drop the factoid that the NSA is
the Washington area's single biggest employer. That's pretty weird, and that
should probably be an article unto itself.

